# Does a lighter colored lathe provide better lighting?



## isaaccarlson (Aug 21, 2010)

My lathe is dark green and I seem to need much more light than those with white, yellow, tan paint. Would it be worth the few dollars to paint it a lighter color?

Ike


----------



## brisawyer (Aug 21, 2010)

Probably get more benefit from painting the wall behind the lathe a light color. Lets see what you are turnining.


----------



## fubar2 (Aug 22, 2010)

Lathes are generally either gray or green because it is easier on the eyes. He is right about painting the wall not the lathe.


----------



## RVALUE (Aug 22, 2010)

And the ceiling, and ample light that doesn't throw shadows.


----------



## isaaccarlson (Aug 22, 2010)

I just got it last year. I started out with the cheap sheet metal model from HF. Boy, was that a mistake. I turned one honey drizzler on it and took it back and exchanged it for the cast iron model. MUCH better. Almost identical to a JET. The motor is not as good as a JET but it will work until I can find a replacement.

I turned a honey drizzler, a goblet and a couple tools for the garden and then I tried turning a bowl and one of the bolts in the extension bed broke. It has been sitting since because we got busy. I just put new bolts in the extension and turned a honey drizzler, a vase, and a mallet. I don't have pics of anything but the first honey drizzler right now. It was hard to get a good finish because the lathe kept moving/bending.

This baby holds 1/3 of a cup of honey, 1/4 cup of which is usable without waiting too long. It is elm with no finish. I used the honey to give it a little luster. This was my first project on a lathe.


----------



## discounthunter (Aug 23, 2010)

color of the lathe means nothing,most of the working area is usually bare metal(bed,some tail/head stocks) or black(some tail/head stocks).all the tool "blades" are bare metal.

you need better lighting. light mounted behind and from above the lathe is the best. light from behind the worker or the side throws shadows.

painting behind or under the lathe may help initially but once you start turning you really dont notice it.


----------

